# I'm lazy and don't want to research so I'll just throw it out here



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Are there any electric/hybrid vehicles worth purchasing for ride-sharing/food delivery?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Are there any electric/hybrid vehicles worth purchasing for ride-sharing/food delivery?


Used Prius' are plentiful.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Go power Ebikes are all the rage.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe we're being lazy and we don't want to answer your question🤣😂


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm having a hard time deciding between a Prius and an e-bike.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding between a Prius and an e-bike.


If you get the e-bike, then you obviously can’t do R/S, unless you do this with pax...


----------



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

Back in January this year I pulled the trigger and traded in my 2013 Camry V6 with 120.000 miles on it for a fully electric 2017 Chevy Bolt EV with 49.000 miles on it. I have free charging at my full-time job. I've already put 7.000 miles on it and paid like $20 for electricity on fast charging stations on weekends since I don't work on weekends and don't have access to a free charger. There are plenty free chargers in my area too where I charge between deliveries. I do UE and GH. 
Almost forgot. Bolt was selling for $14900 which I brought down to $14.000 and also did make dealership to pay $7000 for my Camry. So it was just $8.000 out of my pocket with all fees and taxes included. The money I've saved over just for gas are about $1100. Also Uber pays $1 extra for every delivery as incentive for driving an EV until Sep 2021. And the sweet part is you also save on maintenance. No oil changes, more mileage between brake pads changes. You also have to do a wheel alignment, change cabin filter and add windshield fluid. First "serious" factory recommended maintenance is on 150.000 miles and you have to flush coolant in your battery coolant system. 

I would never use Tesla or other "serious" EV for delivery/rideshare. Also I would never do it if you have to pay more than $15-18K for an EV. I don't understand people doing that in brand new EVs or even in brand new regular cars.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Adil said:


> Back in January this year I pulled the trigger and traded in my 2013 Camry V6 with 120.000 miles on it for a fully electric 2017 Chevy Bolt EV with 49.000 miles on it. I have free charging at my full-time job. I've already put 7.000 miles on it and paid like $20 for electricity on fast charging stations on weekends since I don't work on weekends and don't have access to a free charger. There are plenty free chargers in my area too where I charge between deliveries. I do UE and GH.
> Almost forgot. Bolt was selling for $14900 which I brought down to $14.000 and also did make dealership to pay $7000 for my Camry. So it was just $8.000 out of my pocket with all fees and taxes included. The money I've saved over just for gas are about $1100. Also Uber pays $1 extra for every delivery as incentive for driving an EV until Sep 2021. And the sweet part is you also save on maintenance. No oil changes, more mileage between brake pads changes. You also have to do a wheel alignment, change cabin filter and add windshield fluid. First "serious" factory recommended maintenance is on 150.000 miles and you have to flush coolant in your battery coolant system.
> 
> I would never use Tesla or other "serious" EV for delivery/rideshare. Also I would never do it if you have to pay more than $15-18K for an EV. I don't understand people doing that in brand new EVs or even in brand new regular cars.


Well done.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> Are there any electric/hybrid vehicles worth purchasing for ride-sharing/food delivery?


Just rent a car through Uber and don't worry about costs man, Dara's got your back.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

actsholy said:


> Just rent a car through Uber and don't worry about costs man, Dara's got your back.


Actually, it’s like putting leashes on your back. 

Oh! I am sorry you didn’t do 195 trips by this weekend? Decide to take a vacation? Had life problems? Got sick? Someone died?

Too bad where is my money man!


----------



## voiceofreason (Jul 17, 2021)

i agree with you


----------



## voiceofreason (Jul 17, 2021)

i agree with you


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Invisible said:


> If you get the e-bike, then you obviously can’t do R/S, unless you do this with pax...
> View attachment 592415


That dude standing up on the bike has a huge head. Compare it to the size of the other guy's chest or one of the bike rims. I hope his mom survived his birth.

By the way, don't they look exactly like an Asian version of Leonard and Sheldon?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Adil said:


> Back in January this year I pulled the trigger and traded in my 2013 Camry V6 with 120.000 miles on it for a fully electric 2017 Chevy Bolt EV with 49.000 miles on it. I have free charging at my full-time job. I've already put 7.000 miles on it and paid like $20 for electricity on fast charging stations on weekends since I don't work on weekends and don't have access to a free charger. There are plenty free chargers in my area too where I charge between deliveries. I do UE and GH.
> Almost forgot. Bolt was selling for $14900 which I brought down to $14.000 and also did make dealership to pay $7000 for my Camry. So it was just $8.000 out of my pocket with all fees and taxes included. The money I've saved over just for gas are about $1100. Also Uber pays $1 extra for every delivery as incentive for driving an EV until Sep 2021. And the sweet part is you also save on maintenance. No oil changes, more mileage between brake pads changes. You also have to do a wheel alignment, change cabin filter and add windshield fluid. First "serious" factory recommended maintenance is on 150.000 miles and you have to flush coolant in your battery coolant system.
> 
> I would never use Tesla or other "serious" EV for delivery/rideshare. Also I would never do it if you have to pay more than $15-18K for an EV. I don't understand people doing that in brand new EVs or even in brand new regular cars.


Don't be charging the Chevrolet Bolt inside or unattended. Risk of fire from defective batteries from LG Chem is high.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Don't be charging the Chevrolet Bolt inside or unattended. Risk of fire from defective batteries from LG Chem is risky.


The risk is nearly zero. I wouldn't sweat it if I owned a BOLT.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I hear Bolts are very reasonable nowadays.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 606283
> I hear Bolts are very reasonable nowadays.


I would buy one if I needed one. Keep in mind that 1000% more ICE vehicles catch fire compare to EVs. And while the Bolt has some battery issues, it is a miniscule % that come anywhere near the picture above. IN fact, It'd be a super major plus, as the USED MARKET for this car is probably exceptional right now due to the 'Fear-Uncertainty-Doubt' spread by this recall, and horror photos like the one you posted.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I would buy one if I needed one. Keep in mind that 1000% more ICE vehicles catch fire compare to EVs. And while the Bolt has some battery issues, it is a miniscule % that come anywhere near the picture above. IN fact, It'd be a super major plus, as the USED MARKET for this car is probably exceptional right now due to the 'Fear-Uncertainty-Doubt' spread by this recall, and horror photos like the one you posted.


!000% more ICE catch fire……..that was pulled straight outta your ass, eh…


----------

